# Emerge przestało działać - wywala same błędy

## blendermen

Witam.

Wczoraj postawiłem sobie Gentoo.

Działało super aż do dzisiaj. Chciałem sobie zainstalować mplayera bo wczoraj zdążyłem tylko zainstalować podstawowy system + Xorg-x11 + nvidia-96xx + fluxbox + mc i takie tam pierdoły.

Wszystko co emerge kompiluje wychodzi z błędami uniemożliwiając dalszą instalację. 

Nie zmieniałem nic w: CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"!

Przeinstalowałem nawet gcc,binutils i glibc - nic nie pomogło

mój gentoo to: Gentoo Base System release 1.12.13

```
gentoo ~ # gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.3 *
```

mój make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="extras ogg opengl python bash-completion hal amr 3dnow usb dbus aspell cairo spell mmx sse ffmpeg aac sdl mng mp3 nls wav vorbis flac png svg xml tiff gif fbcondecor pulseaudio truetype nptl nptlonly -ipv6 -fortran unicode gtk X opengl alsa jpeg jpg aalib  pdf gmplayer win32codecs"

#USE="win32codecs mp3 ogg amr X gmplayer sdl aac aalib ffmpeg"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia fbdev"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

LINGUAS="pl en"

```

emerge z opcją --keep-going daje taki rezultat

```
* The following 8 packages have failed to build or install:

 * 

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1', 'merge')

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/twolame-0.3.12', 'merge')

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20091026-r1', 'merge')

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/x264-0.0.20091021', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/x264-0.0.20091021/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/dirac-1.0.2', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/dirac-1.0.2/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libdv-1.0.0-r2', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libdv-1.0.0-r2/temp/build.log'
```

Wszystkie ebuildy zostały poprawnie pobrane z serwera.

Korzystałem z kilku mirrorów do emerge --sync jak i samego portage i nic nie pomogło

Nie jest to na pewno wina ze strony gentoo bo mam podobny komputer na, którym wszystko działa

Przykładowy log z błędem dla lame:

```
......mv -f .deps/decode_i386.Tpo .deps/decode_i386.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I.. -I../include -I. -I../libmp3lame -I..    -Wall -pipe -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -MT layer2.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/layer2$

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I. -I../libmp3lame -I.. -Wall -pipe -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -MT layer2.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/layer2.Tpo -c layer2.c  -fPIC -DPIC $

layer2.c: In function ‘init_layer2’:

layer2.c:307: internal compiler error: Błędna instrukcja

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

make[2]: *** [layer2.lo] Błąd 1

make[2]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I. -I../libmp3lame -I.. -Wall -pipe -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -MT layer1.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/layer1.Tpo -c layer1.c -o layer1.o >$

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I. -I../libmp3lame -I.. -Wall -pipe -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -MT interface.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/interface.Tpo -c interface.c -o i$

mv -f .deps/layer1.Tpo .deps/layer1.Plo

mv -f .deps/interface.Tpo .deps/interface.Plo

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1/work/lame-398-2/mpglib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1/work/lame-398-2'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1 failed:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   emake failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   environment, line 3380:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m       emake || die "emake failed"

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1',

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1/work/lame-398-2'

```

Na 8 aplikacji do zainstalowania 8 nie działa   :Confused: 

```
gentoo ~ # emerge -vp mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21  USE="alsa -minimal -sqlite" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/x264-0.0.20091021  USE="threads -debug -pic" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1  USE="mmx -debug -mp3rtp -sndfile" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdv-1.0.0-r2  USE="sdl -debug -xv" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/dirac-1.0.2  USE="mmx -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1  USE="X alsa asyncns caps dbus glib hal tcpd udev -avahi -bluetooth -doc -gnome -ipv6 -jack -libsamplerate -lirc (-oss) (-system-wide) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/twolame-0.3.12  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20091026-r1  USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib alsa amr ass cddb cdio dirac dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad gif gmplayer iconv jpeg live mmx mng mp3 network opengl osdmenu png pulseaudio quicktime rar real rtc schroedinger sdl shm speex sse theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode vorbis win32codecs x264 xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnowext (-altivec) -bidi -bindist -bl -bs2b -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -ipv6 -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -mad -md5sum -mmxext -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pvr -radio -samba -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -teletext -tga -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau -vidix -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB

Total: 8 packages (8 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Mój komputer to:

AMD athlon 2,2+ 768 DDRAM

Nie ma sensu wklejać wszystkich logów bo w każdym jest prawie to samo. 

Da się jakoś to naprawić

Pozdrawiam

Marcin.

----------

## joi_

co to dokładnie za athlon? (cat /proc/cpuinfo)

----------

## blendermen

Taki:

```
gentoo ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 1957.116

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3914.23

clflush size    : 32

cache_alignment : 32

address sizes   : 34 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management: ts

```

----------

## joi_

2 możliwości: albo zwalony ram (sprawdź memtestem) albo o czymś istotnym nie napisałeś - na przykład to, że majstrowałeś coś więcej przy CFLAGS...

----------

## blendermen

Ramy sprawdzone memtestem dwa razy. Są ok. Zresztą dopiero co je kupiłem  :Smile: . Co do Grzebania w make.conf to nic nie ruszałem prócz flag USE ale nawet jakbym coś zmieniał to i tak rekompilowałem całego binutilsa,gcc,glibca i najważniejsze pakiety.

Hmm jajko kompiluje się bezbłędnie, niektóre programy też. Zauważyłem, że większość programów multimedialnych stwarza tylko problemy - no ale bez tych programów nie ma mowy o domowym desktopie

----------

## unK

Spróbuj skompilować lame z CFLAGS="" i USE="-mmx".

----------

## blendermen

Nic to nie wnosi   :Sad: 

Ja tego nie rozumiem jak to się dzieje, że jądro,mc, thunara mi skompilowało a tych multimedialnych programów już nie. Może faktycznie jakiś bug jest ?

Typowy błąd:

```
......make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1/work/lame-398-2/mpglib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1/work/lame-398-2'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

 * ERROR: media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3380:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1/work/lame-398-2'

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1:

 * ERROR: media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3380:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1/work/lame-398-2'

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

more info:

```
gentoo ~ # emerge --info =media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.35.4 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35.4-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_2200+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 04 Sep 2010 16:30:01 +0000

distcc[8556] (dcc_trace_version) distcc 3.1 i486-pc-linux-gnu; built Aug 31 2010 17:59:43 [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3-r1, 1.7.9-r2, 1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="" ->z jak i bez 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS=""->z jak i bez 

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia fbdev" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## soban_

Raz mialem podoba sytulacje, pomoglo skopiowanie z innego systemu calego portage - ale wtedy to eksperymentowalem i uzylem jakies najnowszej wersji portage. Wlasnie, jakiej wersji uzywasz? :-) Ewentualnie sprobuj /etc/make.conf uzyc jakiegos standardowego i zobaczyc czy skompiluje wtedy np gcc, czy gcc samo w sobie Ci kompiluje juz - bez robienia zmian z make.conf?

----------

## blendermen

```

gentoo ~ # emerge --version

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.35.4 i686)

gentoo ~ #

```

To znaczy moge sciagnac inne,nowsze portage i wypakowac je na miejsce starego? Wydaje mi sie, ze to nie jest wina portage tylko cos z kompilacja bo probowalem kompilowac zrodla sciagniete przez emerge reczenie i wyskakuja te same bledy

 *Quote:*   

> Ewentualnie sprobuj /etc/make.conf uzyc jakiegos standardowego i zobaczyc czy skompiluje wtedy np gcc, czy gcc samo w sobie Ci kompiluje juz - bez robienia zmian z make.conf?

 

GCC, binutils i glibc kompiluje bezblednie. make.conf mam standardowy, zmienialem tylko flagi use 

sorry za brak polskich znakow ale zapomnialem do xorga dodac "pl"   :Smile: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *blendermen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Typowy błąd:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

To nie jest błąd, tylko informacja o błędzie, błąd jest wcześniej.

Najpierw spróbój w make.conf

```
MAKEOPTS="-j1"
```

No i czy nie ma jakiś informacji z update systemu? Może przekompiluj libgcc. I zależności od niego.

----------

## blendermen

Nadal to samo  :Sad: 

błąd pojawia się tutaj:

```

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I.. -I../include -I. -I../libmp3lame -I..    -Wall -pipe -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -MT layer2.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/layer2$

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I. -I../libmp3lame -I.. -Wall -pipe -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -MT layer2.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/layer2.Tpo -c layer2.c  -fPIC -DPIC $

layer2.c: In function ‘init_layer2’:

layer2.c:307: internal compiler error: Błędna instrukcja

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

make[2]: *** [layer2.lo] Błąd 1

```

Stawiać wszystko od nowa? 

Dziwne bo samo przekompilowanie kompilatora powinno zadziałać[/code]

----------

## ecik

Z tego co można znaleźć w necie to błąd tego typu najczęściej występuje albo przy podkręconym procku/pamięciach, albo przy nieodpowiednio dobranej fladze march. Może spróbuj z -march=native?

----------

